# Alright Final time I have fixed my cooling problem



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well today I finally got the new radiator and hoses in the ole 300ZX and took off the air conditioner condenceor and she now runs cool. I drove it about 30 miles today and it did fine. It used to overheat right at 15 miles but it seems the problem is fixed. 1300 dollars later to get it up to date, it is now a firm everyday driver with no MAJOR mechanical problems.

Things have started to work for some reason, my shock switch now has power to it but my shocks are screwed..

The thing that amazes me because it hasn't ever done it before is my boost gauge is starting to linger a bit now. It droped to about -4 PSI and would go up to about 1 PSI. I think it is slowly starting to work again. What PSI are you guys running at idle?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well today I finally got the new radiator and hoses in the ole 300ZX and took off the air conditioner condenceor and she now runs cool. I drove it about 30 miles today and it did fine. It used to overheat right at 15 miles but it seems the problem is fixed. 1300 dollars later to get it up to date, it is now a firm everyday driver with no MAJOR mechanical problems.
> 
> Things have started to work for some reason, my shock switch now has power to it but my shocks are screwed..
> 
> The thing that amazes me because it hasn't ever done it before is my boost gauge is starting to linger a bit now. It droped to about -4 PSI and would go up to about 1 PSI. I think it is slowly starting to work again. What PSI are you guys running at idle?


I have 15 inches of vacuum at idle. At 5000+ feet. Depending on your altitude , you should have more than that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have 15 inches of vacuum at idle. At 5000+ feet. Depending on your altitude , you should have more than that.



hmmm I don't understand that.. Can it be in PSI? (Converted) Also I am sea level +/- 100 feet


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I run about 18 PSI of vacuum in the hills of Ohio.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm so should I run less or more being at sea level?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im running like 20-22 sometimes- The first thing I did when I got my Z was the timing belt, water pump, fan clutch, and put in a 170 degree thermostat. Im almost cool like Balliztik and Im running like 10 psi.........I had one old coolant line bust on me and I had to have it towed- did you do all the work yourself or did you take it somewhere? What color was the radiator fluid when you flushed it? Dude, didnt you buy aftermarket gauges? Remember the conversation we had like in January about the gauges? I thought you said you had bought new ones- the stock ones dont read very well- maybe you wanna try hooking up the other ones you have- or if you didnt get any then buy some cheap autometer "autogage" ones- get one with boost and vacuum. That should read properly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I did all the radiator work myserlf, as for the aftermarket gauges, I haven't bought any yet I was thinking about it but haven't had the money to do it. I've been trying to get this thing to run at a normal temperature. Now that I have finally done it, I can move on to things like that. The radiator went in really well. I took the nose off and it was all smooth sailing from there As for the fluid it was green of course but at the trail end of flushing rust came out so I have flushed it 7 times and it stoped so hopefully it should be cleaner now. 

Anymore questions?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think someone makes an anti-rust promoting coolant. I cant remember who though


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> hmmm I don't understand that.. Can it be in PSI? (Converted) Also I am sea level +/- 100 feet



PSI is pressure , HG is vacuum. You can't have vacuum measured in PSI , it's impossible. You can have _NEGATIVE_ PSI which is how the guages read (I beleive) the vacuum side , on the face , but its really in HG.........
Get an Autometer boost/vac guage , it's like $40-$60 depending on where you get it and what model. I've had the same guage in my last 3 turbo cars , it's about 5 years old , works just fine. I check it every now and then using a vacuum pump with an attached guage , it's still dead on.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what about back lighting? What did you tie into? and by the way I need to get an oil pressure gauge, do you know where I can tie into at?


----------

